# Who likes my new tires over the stock 18s?



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

I love the new ones think the black looks great with the silver. But what does everyone else think? Like the new ones or the stock 18s(which I will probably post for sale soon):cool?


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

*pics*

On my computer the pics look small unless I click on them. How can you get the pictures that you upload to be full sized?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...I like them both...on your new ones, I like the silver rims/edges...
Bill


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I like the stock 18"s but on your color car they're too washed out. The black contrast looks great on QSM


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> I like the stock 18"s but on your color car they're too washed out. The black contrast looks great on QSM


:agree Yeah man I totally agree. I like the stock 18s they are nice but I think the black looks good with the silver of the car. Plus I feel like if I go with a carbon fiber hood the black rims will compliment the hood better.


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

srs7324 said:


> Looks good!


Thanks man :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a Siver Vette, and got pretty much the same black/stainless rims on it. I really like the look, nice contrast to the silver. Honestly, I like black rims on most cars, kinda like tinting the windows, black it out.


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

jetstang said:


> I have a Siver Vette, and got pretty much the same black/stainless rims on it. I really like the look, nice contrast to the silver. Honestly, I like black rims on most cars, kinda like tinting the windows, black it out.


Lucky, I want a corvette. And yeah I agree. Having the windows tinted helps it blend better too I like the color combination. Now I'm trying to think if I should get a carbon fiber hood too.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I've had Vettes for years, but I'm old, lol.. Here's a pic of mine.


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

That's a nice looking vette lol


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

And how did you make the picture so big? Mine always seem to be little thumbnails


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You need to use a photo hosting site like photobucket or similar and copy and paste the image file into your post.

BTW, I think the black rims look much better than the stock ones.....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks..
I am trying to figure out how to post pics as thumbnails so they aren't so big, lol..


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

jetstang said:


> Thanks..
> I am trying to figure out how to post pics as thumbnails so they aren't so big, lol..


How 'bout this? Resize in photobucket..


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

1fstGTO23 said:


> I love the new ones think the black looks great with the silver. But what does everyone else think? Like the new ones or the stock 18s..


I :agree the black against the silver just works better!!!!!!!!!!!!! Les


----------



## Ryan H (Apr 9, 2011)

I prefer the black custom rims...so much so that I own them.:cool


----------



## Usarmymullins (May 1, 2011)

Nice look! =D


----------



## The Chosen One (Dec 8, 2010)

i like the new one. they give the goat a clean look


----------



## o'doyle (Sep 26, 2010)

New wheels look great! Nicely done..


----------



## Rainmans 05 (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice!


----------

